

Will There Be a Java 7? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/will-there-be-java-7.html

======
coglethorpe
I didn't think I'd ever say this, but the stagnation or even slow death of
Java wouldn't bother me. It's become bloated and seems to lack direction.

Since discovering Reddit (back in the day) and HN, I've discovered so many new
languages and platforms to attack problems. I'm consistently finding Java
lower and lower on my list of weapons to use in that attack.

